# megasquirt tuning cant get to run



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

so i got connected to the bard and the tps, coolant temp, and air temp are all working but the rpm sensor is not reporting. I am using the Bosch ignition module and the 2.2 bard. hope that someone has some input and maybe you have bin through this before 
And another question, is there supplest to have power on two sides of the fuel injector pig tail because mine is. 


_Modified by alec stensaa at 12:27 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_And another question, is there supplest to have power on two sides of the pig tail because mine is. 

pigtail for what? Which code are you using and is your board modded to run spark? What wiring diagram are you using?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

thanks for caching me there, another question as well is me tps in megatune after calibrating shows closed at 13, and full throttle at 98, but at times i am able to get it to be 0 and 100, but other time not.
And how do you know if it burned to the firm ware. I push burn after each step but there is no indication of it burned is that right, the computer is showing that there is coolant temps and it looks good, and the same with the tps and air temp is it is working some what.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

You trying to run fuel only off the coil - or right off the hall sender? The second will need modifications.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_thanks for caching me there, another question as well is me tps in megatune after calibrating shows closed at 13, and full throttle at 98, but at times i am able to get it to be 0 and 100, but other time not.
 That I wouldn't worry about, too much. Check your grounds, they seem to be important for it all to work correctly.

_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_And how do you know if it burned to the firm ware. I push burn after each step but there is no indication of it burned is that right, the computer is showing that there is coolant temps and it looks good, and the same with the tps and air temp is it is working some what.
It'll give you an error msg if it isn't able to comm to burn.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_And another question, is there supplest to have power on two sides of the fuel injector pig tail because mine is. 

Simple answer, yes. Because MS controls the ground for the injectors(called "ground switching", requires less power control circuitry on the board.) So if you are checking for power, with it on, there will be 12V on both sides of injectors since the ground ckt is open.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

thanks for the input that helps, so the burning is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the power to the injectors is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks

I am running spark with the botch ign module and the tech signal is coming from pin 7 on the module. The board is moded like diy said to.
http://www.diyautotune.com/tec...w.htm


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (ps2375)*

I've never seen pin 7 of the ICM used for anything. You should have the center wire of the hall sender going to the ms tach pin (24). You can check your board mods by tapping the center hall pin to ground, you should get crude rpm.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (need_a_VR6)*

This is how i did it; do you get what i did, was that the right thing to do? keep in mined that the board is a 2.2


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

So if you can fallow along with what i am saying and the photo above; I connected negative center wire of the hall that is named 0 and nothing, then connected negative to pin 24 of ms and it showed a reading, a foul reading.
so what do i do, is it needing to be wired different than this photo.

The strange thing is i reopened the megatune and the tps was right on, 
and just because the question was asked early on; the ground all lead back to the negative terminal on the battery, so i don't think that i will be concerned about that to much.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

The above will only work in 'fuel only' mode with a vac advance distributor, I do not know if that's what you're using, or not. I also don't know if pin 7 on the ICM even does anything, generally they're not hooked up. 
I would take the wire that runs to pin 7 of the ICM and tap to ground and see if you get any rpm reading at all. If you do, pin 7 isn't giving you what you need for what could be a few reasons.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (need_a_VR6)*

yes just off of the connector of pin 7 it works, I do not completely Know what you are saying, i cant run spark; how cant i with the mod that i have, it is a mod for just that, running spark with the botch ign module? It will not run spark because the wiring diagram would not support fuel and spark, than why is the ignition module there, can you be more clear i am lost.
and the distributor is the 16v one and there is no vac line, that is what you are taking about?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

In mega tune more settings/ tacho output pin what should that be set at ,off or?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

The board needs certain mods on it to run spark, is what he is trying to say, I think. Most of the time when someone is talking about "mods", those are modifications to the boards circuitry.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

The ms is modded just like they said to hear http://www.diyautotune.com/tec...w.htm that is for spark.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_In mega tune more settings/ tacho output pin what should that be set at ,off or?
 That is to drive an external tach. I'm still trying to get mine to work, right now I have the spark control driving it as I'm still running on my dizzy.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

I know that the art side of it looks like **** but i think this will work, i am still reading and double checking.

I got the idea that it was suppose to be like the above, because of this
but it i think only works on ms 2 


Than a found this 


so now i think that is suppose to be like this



_Modified by alec stensaa at 11:21 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

so i went ahead and did it like this and it did not work.
this


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

what wire do you have between pin 5 and the hall sender? I think you need a 5V from the MS and a signal from the hall to the MS.The ICU will get its signal from the MS, the only thing they should have in common is a ground. Don't wire them from the Bently, just use that as a reference for the pin-outs.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (ps2375)*

pin 5 icu went to + side of the hall/ the hall sighnal went to pin 25/pin 30 went to pin 6 icu


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

When reading this http://www.megamanual.com/index.html i read this line (JP1-5 header pin on the MegaSquirt® V2.2 PCB). 
so what is jp1-5


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

is the hall sensor output 5V use on the 2l 16v motor, if you do not Know do you know how to check.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

woo hoo i got it to work the og diagram i had was right all i needed was power to the coil.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there is that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now the fun begins,tuning.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

there is rpm but it is not running yet so if you would chime in and help that would be cool, there is spark, and i used a test light and there was a pulsing light from the fuel injector pig tail. The lights on the board are flashing when i crank it over, left light and center light.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

this is the right way to do it. Not to much different other than the 12v to the coil and icu.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

Is your fuel pump coming on? Have you read the tuning section of the mega manual? It talks about initial settings to get you started and running. Check your timing, since you are controlling that also, that needs to be close to correct.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

Fuel pump works good, the fuel pump terns on for about 5 seconds when the key is in the run mode, then when cranking the fuel pump terns back on.

The temp gauges are like ticking from side to side a bit when cranking over. Is that normal or do i have some wiring issues.
i have bin reading a lot, but i have not read that yet, much, but by the time you get back on i would have read some. It is getting late and I may need to start back on this tomorrow.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Check your timing, since you are controlling that also, that needs to be close to correct.


Do you mean, timing like the motors in time or, is there some type of timing that has to be done on the ms software.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

if anyone has a suggestion to a good read that would be appreciated, please point me in the right direction. The car is not running but as fare as i can see it should be i am going to check the timing to see if the distributor is out of whack, even thou i did the timing a wile back it could be something really simple like the order of the spark plug wires so i will double check them to. I am getting spark just for the record, but i do not know if it is in order.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

The order of the wires were wrong, but the timing is still all good. So as fare as i read the firing order is 1-3-4-2 and the distributor is counter clockwise starting with number one cylinder on the top left side of the distributor, if this is wrong please correct me.
listing things that i think that i have
-compression test showed good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-spark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-timing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif This is the only thing that i think that i should be considering


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

Have you read in the Mega Manual on how to setup the timing feature? And even searched within this very forum on how to set this up? It has been covered here and is deff covered on the MS forums. Did the motor run before the install of the MS? That is important, as it will tell you if there are any other problems you have to diagnose and fix prior to getting the MS installed and working.


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (ps2375)*

another thing to do if you haven't done it yet is break out the timing light. you are going to want to verify the timing that way as well as the physical timing of the engine components.
that is verify that when MS says it is sparking at 10 degrees BTDC that is in fact sparking at 10 degrees BTDC, if not you will want to have the MS set for a fixed timing value and rotate the dizzy until actual timing matches expected timing(what MS is sparking at) then set up your timing map from there.
don't forget to check the timing again after she is up and running and not just cranking trying to start


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

The motor did not run in the car that i got it out of. but why would that madder the motor has compression, its in time and the distributor is working because there is spark. I am going to read the timing thing like you said, i think that you are onto something there, because it seem like it is not in time; not that it is not in time, but some tipe of electronically adjusted time.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Have you read in the Mega Manual on how to setup the timing feature? 

Timing feature is the trigger angle right?
I did the trigger angel.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_The order of the wires were wrong, but the timing is still all good. So as fare as i read the firing order is 1-3-4-2 and the distributor is counter clockwise starting with number one cylinder on the top left side of the distributor, if this is wrong please correct me.


It's been a while since I've actually done anything on an 8v but from what I remember #1 is the one your rotor points to at tdc, and then they're clockwise in 1342 from there.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (need_a_VR6)*

What motor is this on?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (need_a_VR6)*

its not a 8v its a 16v


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

Haha, then what I said but counterclockwise!


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (need_a_VR6)*

cool, thanks 

i cant find a reason that it should not be running.
I was thinking if the icu was for a 8v which it was and the pig tail was from an 8v, which it may have bin, than should pin 5 and pin 3 be switched, because the distributor is running counter clockwise, and they could be wired backwards. I will have to check on this. if somebody would look at a 16v distributor and icu to see what pin is connected to what that would be cool.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

switched the wire and then there was not rpm signal, so it was rights the first time and i switched it back and the signal is back.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

Got the car to run the fpr was on the wrong side of the line and there was no fuel.


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt tuning cant get to run (alec stensaa)*

lol that will do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

